# Devils Lake Fishing Report 3/16



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With six new inches of snow on the lake, most of the trails are now once again 
covered with snow. But warmer temps had melted a good portion of the prior 
snows, and moving around on the lake isn't all that tough. A little rough, but 
with a 4x4 you shouldn't have much trouble. As for fishing, perch fishing 
remains a bit tough, but walleye and pike action has been pretty good. The 
spots that are producing some perch include out from Camp Grafton on the main 
lake from Military Point to Hwy 57, Swanson's Point, the mouth of Creel Bay, 
and the Towers area. Hali's, rocker spoons, forage minnows, small raps, and 
genz worms tipped with spikes, wax worms, or minnow heads all work at times. 
Those doing better are moving around until they find more active schools of 
fish. Walleye fishing's been good in the early morning and evening hours. 
Some of the better areas include the Knudson's Bay/Ft. Totten area, Old Mill 
Bay, the Mauvee Coulee, Mission Bay along the old railroad bed, East Bay near 
the Camp entrance, the sunken Black Tiger road area, and Stromme Addition. Try 
jigging sonars or chubby darters, or raps, kastmasters, buckshots, or rocker 
minnows tipped with minnow heads. Pike fishing's been excellent. Lake Irvin 
and the Churches Ferry area are producing good numbers of pike in the 3-8lb 
class. For bigger pike, try the Ft. Totten area and the Storm Sewer area. 
Sonars, jigs tipped with twister tails, or smelt or herring fished with tip-ups 
have been working the best. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

